# looking h1060 crew or gypsum duchess



## alh1070 (Feb 6, 2012)

sailed with kent lines 79 to 80 funday gypsum81 till88 was chief cook with irving and caterer with gypsum alan faulkner


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*H1060*

You may find a former shipmate here...

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=41560&highlight=H1060

Good luck.


----------



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

You might recognize some faces on Facebook if you search "Kentline".

Regards...Jan Olthafer


----------



## alh1070 (Feb 6, 2012)

hi jan thank you i have never been on facebook will give it a try thanks alan


----------



## csanford11 (May 19, 2020)

Hi I used to work on the gypsum fleet King, Baron, countess,dutchess and M.V A.V Kastner from 84-91.I remember the name Alan Falkner but can't remember the face.I have a lot of pics and amazing memories of my time with them


----------



## ajf73 (Sep 12, 2019)

csanford11 said:


> Hi I used to work on the gypsum fleet King, Baron, countess,dutchess and M.V A.V Kastner from 84-91.I remember the name Alan Falkner but can't remember the face.I have a lot of pics and amazing memories of my time with them


Hi csanford11 i was on the king in 81 went to the duchess oct 81 burton was the capt .After that it was stick and devine made me pert .Ileft in 85 .Did a trip on the baron in 86 and the king in 88 .Iwas the caterer Alan


----------



## ajf73 (Sep 12, 2019)

csanford11 said:


> Hi I used to work on the gypsum fleet King, Baron, countess,dutchess and M.V A.V Kastner from 84-91.I remember the name Alan Falkner but can't remember the face.I have a lot of pics and amazing memories of my time with them


Hi i was with gypsum from 81 to85 full time Alan


----------

